# [SOLVED] The file does not have a program associated with it to perform this action



## meyes (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey,
I borrowed my friend's pen drive, and am unable to open it. I went to my computer, clicked on the removable disk folder. It says "The file does not have a program associated with it to perform this action. Create an association in the Folder options control panel."
I went to the folder option, but I dont know how to create an association file. Please help 
I use windows xp. The pen drive is transcend  , what else would you need to know?


----------



## meyes (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: The file does not have a program associated with it to perform this action*

Ok great, I got it open by right clicking the folder icon of the pen drive and clicking on Explore


----------

